# Fruits & Veggies



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Bailey never would eat any type of fruits or veggies but Sophie LOVES them! So far I've given her bits of carrot, strawberry, banana, and lettuce. I was wondering if it's alright for her to have fruits and veggies as treats rather than some store bought treat. I think that it may be healthier for her and she loves it so much! I'm only giving her like bits and pieces of them not entire ones so she's not getting tons of it. I did cut up a whole baby carrot and let her eat the whole thing. Also what fruits and veggies are alright for them to have? I think that I remember reading that grapes are bad but are there any others that we should stay away from?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

My girls love, love lettuce and I give them some cut up apple as a treat each day. I peel and core it and cut it up. They love it!!! When they see me coming with the cut up apple, they do a little dance and get so excited~~~~


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy loves all the ones mentioned + blueberries, green beans, broccoli & melons.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter LOVES all fruits and veggies! I don't give grapes, prunes, lettuce, or other leafy greens but everything else we have given him he loves.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I don't know if this will be of any help, but I have a list of what *NOT *to feed dogs (I'm sure there are other things as well)...

Alcoholic Beverages
Almonds
Apple Seeds
Avocado (fruit & pit)
Broccoli
Cherry (seeds & wilting leaves)
Chicken Bones
Chocolate (all forms)
Coffee (all forms)
Eggplant
Garlic and Garlic Powder
Grapes
Homemade Play Dough
Macadamia Nut
Moldy/Spoiled Foods
Mushrooms
Oil
Onion and Onion Powder
Peach (wilting leaves & pits)
Plant Food
Plum (wilting leaves & seeds)
Potato
Raisins
Rhubarb Leaves and Stems
Tomato Plant (green fruit, stem & leaves)
Walnuts
Yeast Dough


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

as long as you stay away from onions, grapes, raisins and chocolate its all okay in moderation. some foods, like carrots, don't really get digested by the canine tract, so they will come out very much like they went in. 

there is also a pinned post on the ASPCA list of foods to avoid...


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Thank You


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

remy doesn't like veggies at all  but he does like some fruits like melon, papaya and blueberries.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (Remy @ Mar 1 2010, 08:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891689


> remy doesn't like veggies at all  but he does like some fruits like melon, papaya and blueberries.[/B]


lol, i love how they are picky eaters! mine like fruits, too, except reina likes banana and stuart does not. they try to play with blueberries!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy will eat most anything but I limit her to steamed veggies a good part of the time. I feed
brocoli, green beans (her fav), carrots (cooked), spinach and some fruits but less than veggies.
Bananas, apples (peeled), blueberries, orange slices. These all supplement her NB Sweet Potato
and Venison she has daily. Sometimes I feed her yogurt, but not daily.


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

Mine loves apples, pineapple, carrots, bananas, blueberries, strawberries and just about anything else. I don't give commercial treats I give them fruits and veggies. I also make my own treats out of some great reciepes my breeder gave me.
Dee


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Aolani likes carrots, yam, and banana( it's all I've tried with him so far) and today I left some lettuce with an itty bitty treat hidden within it hidden for him while I was away and when I got back home it was all eaten - god boy!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

The only things idont give mine are onions, grapes, raisins and chocolate - some say you shouldnt give brocoli but mine have had a little cooked before and it didnt do any harm, Mya loves her veggies - esp carrots


----------

